# From good to bad in less than 6 hours



## Mikecyclone (Jul 13, 2005)

So last night was one of the best I've had for some time. I spent the night with my honey.

 A large thunderstorm ran through the area, however it was off quite a ways before entering the city where I live. As my gf had never been through a thunderstorm before we watched it from our front porch. 45 minutes of lightning with no rain, my honey snuggled close every time the thunder would crash. Soon after it started to rain, so we went inside to watch from indoors.

 After while we were snuggling, falling asleep she used the L word for the first time, because she thought it was warranted. I was on cloud nine falling asleep last night.

 This morning the plan was to get up early so that we could visit my mother in the hospital (another story). As this was to be the first time that my honey would get to talk for any period of time with my folks it was a big step in our relationship.

 This morning something bad happened. An old boyfriend of hers whom she parted on friendly terms with showed up unexpectedly at her apartment this morning. No mention of a reason. After a 6 hour drive to get here.

   She has since left with him to go back to her place to talk about whatever.

 I don’t want to slander him in the public, but I don’t like what he has done. He has taken her away for who knows how long. I haven’t wanted to hit anything for several years, this has brought me close to putting a hole in the wall.

   I'm not looking for advice here, just want to vent to those who may have been in similar situations.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

That bites the big one. If she meant that she loved you when she said you'll should hear from her soon. Give her the benefit of th doubt for at least 48 hours. You never know what can happen in a persons life.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jul 13, 2005)

First of all, welcome to EN World. 

I too enjoy watching thunderstorms, and used to get to do it more often with my wife. These days we have kids and are usually more concerned with keeping them from being scared. I try to stress how cool dramatic weather can be.

On the issue with your gf (of course, you didn't ask for advice, but . . .), probably a good idea to sit back and wait a little. Hopefully she is just letting the ex have his say, which means she is a decent person. If she has a decision to make, she has a great recent memory with you to keep in mind. Once you are able to talk to her, I would stress that you are not angry at her, but you are frustrated by the situation. Tell her how much she means to you, and that you understand her need to talk with the ex, but that you want her to understand your needs too.

Good luck!


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 13, 2005)

Mikecyclone said:
			
		

> this has brought me close to putting a hole in the wall.




This once cost me $30 to repair (cheap door) and once put a small fracture in my hand (metal elevator door).  Thankfully, I am now in a non-door punching relationship.

Stay frosty, bro.  Good luck.


----------



## JamesDJarvis (Jul 13, 2005)

Mikecyclone said:
			
		

> She has since left with him to go back to her place to talk about whatever.





I've had vaguely similar things happen, blowed them off and shortly afterwards didn't have a girlfriend anymore.  I was lucky.


----------



## Hijinks (Jul 13, 2005)

Perhaps she's off telling him she's found someone new and she never wants to see him again?

If he drove 6 hours to see her, chances are she feels he deserves the right to explain himself, and hear her say she's over him.

Just for my own curiosity:  how old is she that she's never seen a thunderstorm?  That seems odd...


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 13, 2005)

Can someone explain to an ignorant swede what the L-Word is? I always thought it was lesbian.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jul 13, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to an ignorant swede what the L-Word is? I always thought it was lesbian.












... some people call it the "l-word" because it's a little scary to say early in the relationship.


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Jul 13, 2005)

I agree with the advice here to chill (which is most difficult to do especially when it deals with one's own heart/emotions) and let her explain herself.  However, I do think it is important to let her know your confusion and misgivings about the whole matter.  But above all else stick to the _issues_ !  Tell her your feelings but don't let them dominate.

And what Hijinks asked: How old is she?  And how is it she has never seen a thunderstorm before?


----------



## Einan (Jul 13, 2005)

Rl'Halsinor said:
			
		

> And what Hijinks asked: How old is she?  And how is it she has never seen a thunderstorm before?




Hey!  Be nice to the man and his vat-grown woman!  Maybe she grew up in a convent after orcs slaughtered her family and the nuns kept her locked away in a basement with no windows? Maybe she's secretly a silver dragon polymorphed into human form and has had her memory erased?  Maybe the flumphs stole her baby?

Einan


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 13, 2005)

> How old is she?




Well he's 28, assuming he's not lying (which I found a little surprising).


----------



## freebfrost (Jul 13, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> ... some people call it the "l-word" because it's a little scary to say early in the relationship.



And here I thought she was telling him that she was infected with Lycanthropy...


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 13, 2005)

Thunderstorms are more common in some places than in others.  Here in Northern California, we get, maybe one t-storm a year average, and by "thunderstorm," I mean "Somebody told one of my wife's coworkers that they saw a flash of light in the sky the other night."

My only flight ever into Orlando, FL was in an actual thunderstorm, the like of which I had never seen.  I had been in actual thunderstorms before, in Germany, near Bad Chiemsee, but never from the air.  That was scary for me.


----------



## Mikecyclone (Jul 14, 2005)

She's from Southern California, and had only seen thunderstorms at a distance. For this one we were in the heart of it for as I said before at least 45 minutes. And by in the heart of it I mean, 4-5 bright flashes of light a minute, many of the touchdown sites within 1-2 miles from my house.

Just wait until she starts to see the winter's snows!


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey, Mike (assuming that's your real name) what part of Detroit are you at, more or less?  I'm in Canton, but we've got parts of our group in West Bloomfield, Dearborn and White Lake as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Hey, Mike (assuming that's your real name) what part of Detroit are you at, more or less?  I'm in Canton, but we've got parts of our group in West Bloomfield, Dearborn and White Lake as well.



You want to game with a clone? The sanctity of your place would be fouled!


----------



## Mikecyclone (Jul 14, 2005)

*** Update***

So for the most part you guys were right. He came up after some issues with his family. She's doing the good friend thing and letting him stay the night on her couch, then he has to go back to work.

For those that dont believe that I am who I say I am, you are right. My name is not MikeCyclone, however I do live in Westland MI. I cant bring myself to post my real name online for fear of stalkers I've known in the past.

Either way, thank you JoeBlank, Frukathka, Hijinks and Rl'Halsinor for your words of encouragement. they helped get me through the workday.

Thank you everyone here at ENWorld for being the kind of place that I feel that I can share, and not have to deal with the inane commentary on other boards.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Mikecyclone said:
			
		

> So for the most part you guys were right. He came up after some issues with his family. She's doing the good friend thing and letting him stay the night on her couch, then he has to go back to work.




That, I'm so glad to hear.  I had seen the thread eailier but didn't have the time to make a post at the time...  and now it seems I don’t need to. 

Just remember the next storm is always around the corner.


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Glad to hear everything is OK.  Best thing you can do is trust her, especialy because she used the L word, untill she gives you some reason to not trust her.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 14, 2005)

Mikecyclone said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone here at ENWorld for being the kind of place that I feel that I can share, and not have to deal with the inane commentary on other boards.




Oh, we can do inane commentary here, buddy.



> After while we were snuggling, falling asleep *she used the L word* for the first time, because she thought it was warranted. I was on cloud nine falling asleep last night.




Dude, you are so lucky.  I keep waiting for my girlfriend to use the L word. She's got this one hot friend who comes around...



			
				BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> ... some people call it the "l-word" because it's a little scary to say early in the relationship.




Well, thanks for raining all over my parade.  Damn you BG!  DAMN YOU!!!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 14, 2005)

Mikecyclone said:
			
		

> For those that dont believe that I am who I say I am, you are right. My name is not MikeCyclone, however I do live in Westland MI. I cant bring myself to post my real name online for fear of stalkers I've known in the past.




But wouldn't the stalkers _already_ know who you really are?

MC, I'm glad to hear the young lady isn't breaking your heart. Especially with the number of recent unusual 'complain about women' trend here, it's heartening to see a couple handle a small bump so well.

And man, I love thunderstorms. I wrote a song about it. Like to hear it here it goes:

[sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock]Drizzle
[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## JoeBlank (Jul 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Glad to hear everything is OK. Best thing you can do is trust her, especialy because she used the L word, untill she gives you some reason to not trust her.




Fantastic point. If your going to have love, you must also have trust. 

Trust the ones you love, and love the ones you trust.

Glad to hear things are looking up for you.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 14, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Fantastic point. If your going to have love, you must also have trust.
> 
> Trust the ones you love, and love the ones you trust.
> 
> Glad to hear things are looking up for you.




all you need is love - John Lennon


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 14, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> all you need is love - John Lennon




"In the end, the love you take is equal to the love you make."

-Lennon/McCartney

DM


----------



## Rel (Jul 14, 2005)

wolf70 said:
			
		

> "In the end, the love you take is equal to the love you make."
> 
> -Lennon/McCartney
> 
> DM




"Um...is...is that true?"

-Chris Farley


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 14, 2005)

I just hope we have all learned a valueable lesson here:

Never, ever drive 6 hours and show up on your ex-g/f's porch. Because that sucks bigtime for the current boyfriend.

Yeah, I'm married, but I remember what it was like not to be. *shudder*


----------



## Rel (Jul 14, 2005)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> I just hope we have all learned a valueable lesson here:
> 
> Never, ever drive 6 hours and show up on your ex-g/f's porch.




...unless you think there's a reasonable chance that you'll score. 

I'm married, but I remember what it was like not to be.


----------

